# Rhinogobius ID please



## BrysonZheng (23 Apr 2019)

Title says all. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaB (29 Apr 2019)

I'd say most likely duospilus,if you're on facebook you could try messaging Jutta Bauer for a definitive id as she's a well known expert


----------



## BrysonZheng (29 Apr 2019)

MirandaB said:


> I'd say most likely duospilus,if you're on facebook you could try messaging Jutta Bauer for a definitive id as she's a well known expert



Thanks so much! I’ll be sure to try that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrysonZheng (29 Apr 2019)

MirandaB said:


> I'd say most likely duospilus,if you're on facebook you could try messaging Jutta Bauer for a definitive id as she's a well known expert



Wait there are many Jutta Bauer’s on Facebook, what does her profile look like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaB (29 Apr 2019)

There are so many species in the duospilus complex now and a lot get imported under the name duospilus (wui) but often aren't which is why I like to have a good look through new batches in my lfs.
Recently picked up leavelli labelled up as duospilus which for me was a nice find


----------



## MirandaB (29 Apr 2019)

Hold on I'll find it for you


----------



## BrysonZheng (29 Apr 2019)

MirandaB said:


> There are so many species in the duospilus complex now and a lot get imported under the name duospilus (wui) but often aren't which is why I like to have a good look through new batches in my lfs.
> Recently picked up leavelli labelled up as duospilus which for me was a nice find



Oo nice! This one I have was a bit of an impulse, my lfs had it come in as bycatch with some hillstream loaches I believe. I had an empty tank that just finished cycling and I slapped an extra large filter for the flow and it’s doing great! This bugger has been digging all my stuff out though haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaB (29 Apr 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/Ferrika


----------



## MirandaB (29 Apr 2019)

Yep they do a lot of digging lol probably not ideal for a carefully scaped tank  you could try putting a small cave or flat piece of stone somewhere for him and hopefully he'll take up residence there rather than randomly digging lol just be careful it can't flatten him though if he digs out underneath it.


----------



## BrysonZheng (29 Apr 2019)

MirandaB said:


> Yep they do a lot of digging lol probably not ideal for a carefully scaped tank  you could try putting a small cave or flat piece of stone somewhere for him and hopefully he'll take up residence there rather than randomly digging lol just be careful it can't flatten him though if he digs out underneath it.



Yeah I had a bit of a cave I made myself but then he destroyed that.  I think I’ll try again soon and make the cave better! Would it be detrimental if there was no cave at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaB (29 Apr 2019)

They have simple tastes lol a nice deep food grade plastic lid with a small section cut out seems to be favoured by mine for breeding but that's not very aesthetically pleasing


----------



## MirandaB (29 Apr 2019)

If he was female caves are less of an issue as they tend to spend more time just sitting in the open but he's probably going o keep trying to find somewhere.


----------



## BrysonZheng (29 Apr 2019)

MirandaB said:


> They have simple tastes lol a nice deep food grade plastic lid with a small section cut out seems to be favoured by mine for breeding but that's not very aesthetically pleasing



Yeah it isn’t haha! I think what I’ll do is superglue some dragon-stone into a plexiglass cave shape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrysonZheng (29 Apr 2019)

MirandaB said:


> If he was female caves are less of an issue as they tend to spend more time just sitting in the open but he's probably going o keep trying to find somewhere.



I think it’s a male, it puffs out cheeks at reflections and seems to be pretty territorial, chases away a stiphodon whenever it sees it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaB (29 Apr 2019)

Yes he's definitely a male,the females are just a plain grey all over with a more refined face


----------



## BrysonZheng (29 Apr 2019)

MirandaB said:


> Yes he's definitely a male,the females are just a plain grey all over with a more refined face



Nice! I’ll have to start on a cave!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaB (29 Apr 2019)

One of my duospilus females


----------



## BrysonZheng (30 Apr 2019)

MirandaB said:


> One of my duospilus females



Got a pic of your males?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaB (30 Apr 2019)




----------



## BrysonZheng (30 Apr 2019)

Mine has that little blue shiny tip on his dorsal too! But the color doesn’t match up. Maybe it’s a different species or it hasn’t settled in enough?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaB (30 Apr 2019)

They can change colour like the wind depending on their moods and he might not be settled fully yet.


----------



## BrysonZheng (30 Apr 2019)

MirandaB said:


> They can change colour like the wind depending on their moods and he might not be settled fully yet.



Got it! Thank you so much for your help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaB (30 Apr 2019)

To be honest it's not out of the realms of possibility that mine might be something else lol the duospilus complex is a nightmare to id especially with the mood colour changing


----------



## BrysonZheng (30 Apr 2019)

MirandaB said:


> To be honest it's not out of the realms of possibility that mine might be something else lol the duospilus complex is a nightmare to id especially with the mood colour changing



Haha that sounds possible! I guess we need time for the scientists to probably categorize them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

